
Avoid Being an Expert Beginner - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2019/04/19/avoid-being-an-expert-beginner/
======
johannsg
How Developers Stop Learning: Rise of the Expert Beginner
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467367)

